# mfjs meilong non magnetic square-1



## joeyman (Aug 27, 2022)

it is pretty good for the price but if you are an experienced sq-1 solver get the mr m


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 28, 2022)

joeyman said:


> it is pretty good for the price but if you are an experienced sq-1 solver get the mr m


I've heard the Mr m is pretty bad, I think a safer bet would be the ylm


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I've heard the Mr m is pretty bad, I think a safer bet would be the ylm


Or even better the Volt.


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 28, 2022)

Why has MGC not been mentioned


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 28, 2022)

Or better yet, the mforwkfnviep 11 Pro Elite Power X j3 SuperMega Earthquake Trump 425 M V9.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 28, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Why has MGC not been mentioned


Maybe because it's not as good as everyone says?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 28, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Maybe because it's not as good as everyone says?


If everyone says it's good, I'm pretty sure that's a solid majority opinion we can trust to make judgments about how good a cube is in _general_.
Whether you like it personally is a different story for sure, but it appears that almost all top square-1 solvers use the MGC.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> If everyone says it's good, I'm pretty sure that's a solid majority opinion we can trust to make judgments about how good a cube is in _general_.
> Whether you like it personally is a different story for sure, but it appears that almost all top square-1 solvers use the MGC.


Probably, but I have done ovwr 600 solves on it and it either doesn't turn or it pops.
If everyone likes it, it's a good cube in general, but if there are only good reviews about a cube and you don't like it, you feel cheated on so I try to always include my counter-opinion that this is not the ultimate solution in cube form.


----------



## joeyman (Aug 29, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Why has MGC not been mentioned


sorry i forgot about that



Eli Apperson said:


> I've heard the Mr m is pretty bad, I think a safer bet would be the ylm


glad to hear your opinion



DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Or better yet, the mforwkfnviep 11 Pro Elite Power X j3 SuperMega Earthquake Trump 425 M V9.


what


----------



## GTCubes (Aug 29, 2022)

If you want a budget squan get the ylm. If you like square-1 and want a good one get the MGC.


----------

